# Attack site browsing TPU



## kenkickr (Apr 19, 2009)

About 2 min ago I was checking the F/S thread and Firefox threw this up.  I just scanned my system w/ Avast, Spybot, Malwarebytes, and A-2; this cannot be coming from my system


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2009)

you are saying a page on our forums gave you that warning ?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2009)

could be one of the ads again.

Give w1zzard as much info as you can!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2009)

the forums have no ads


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the forums have no ads



yep. i failed it.

I missed the bit where he said B/S/T


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 19, 2009)

I was in the F/S thread and all of a sudden this came up.  I'm scanning my system again and Spybot and A-2 are only finding tracking cookies, Malwarebytes found nothing, and Avast is still scanning.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2009)

which thread exactly?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2009)

I just opened every thread i could, and as many pages as possible in firefox tabs, but didnt get anything.

Google also has nothing on this 'attack' other than an interesting message about a poohead. (seriously)


----------



## Kweku (Apr 19, 2009)

Dang, are you sure its this forum? Could be another site you had open, try check again


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 19, 2009)

I swear I had avira block something the other day when I was browsing tpu. I didnt take any notice of it though.
Edit I dont know much about this sort of thing I just let my anti virus ect. do the work .


----------



## Steevo (Apr 19, 2009)

Use OPENDNS, and Avast to block the domains of know sites like that, but your probably got hijacked by someones sig or avvy and a redirect.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2009)

i found the website in question.

http://scanner.av-protect.info/scan.php?campaign=mmb_320925670&landid=9






Kaspersky blocks it too if i click on the page, the question is how you got redirected there.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just in the B/S/T, scrolled down to see if any titles interested me, and BOOM there it was.  I didn't have any other tabs or pages open.  All the scans just finished and all that was found was tracking cookies, just like 2 days ago.  I spent sometime browsing again and not once did that message pop backup.  I just wanted to let someone know...I don't want to start anything with anybody(too early for that)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well if kenkickr avy would show its tits I am SURE we could get to the bottom of this.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 19, 2009)

I already have one infraction, don't need another...or banned


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I already have one infraction, don't need another...or banned



Its for the good of the site my friend. Tits or GTFO.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its for the good of the site my friend. Tits or GTFO.



keep this thread on topic. Google for cubs and you get the hi res pic of his avatar.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> keep this thread on topic. Google for cubs and you get the hi res pic of his avatar.



Sorry. You're right. I see some tits and I lose all logic. Anyway did this problem get solved?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 19, 2009)

There might be a link from a spammer buried somewhere.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

It just happened again!!!  All I did was go to the main page and BOOM the picture I posted is what came up.


----------



## thraxed (Apr 20, 2009)

Most likely reason your infected with some form of spam that trying to redirect your browser to the url thats giving you the warning.  Maybe you should clean your computer with a program that works, just a suggestion.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

thraxed said:


> Most likely reason your infected with some form of spam that trying to redirect your browser to the url thats giving you the warning.  Maybe you should clean your computer with a program that works, just a suggestion.



What would you have in mind?  I trust the utilities I use.  When I scan my system I have a very long routine:
Turn off System Restore
Run a boot-time scan w/ Avast
Boot into Safe Mode and check startup items with Hijackthis2.02 and remove the unnecessary ones
Scan system with Malwarebytes, Spybot, and Avast
Boot into Normal mode and check startup items with Hijackthis2.02
Scan system with Malwarebytes, Spybot, A-2, and Avast
Re-enable System Restore

I don't think you can get any cleaner than that besides format and reinstall.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> What would you have in mind?  I trust the utilities I use.  When I scan my system I have a very long routine:
> Turn off System Restore
> Run a boot-time scan w/ Avast
> Boot into Safe Mode and check startup items with Hijackthis2.02 and remove the unnecessary ones
> ...



You could use an AV thats a ton better than avast, like kaspersky, nod32, or the new nortons (i know, i know... they got better)


----------



## Valenciente (Apr 20, 2009)

Try scanning your system with Ad-Aware.
Also, you can download a trial of Kaspersky Internet Security. Try scanning your system with it.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 20, 2009)

Since 5AM this morning I have also scanned with Kaspersky Free Trial(nothing found), Adaware(nothing found), and Norton 360 30 day trial(nothing found).  I can't believe how much slower my system is with Norton 360 on it so putting Avast back on.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 20, 2009)

Norton (of any flavor) will dramatically slow your computer, especially when you first have it loaded.


----------



## bigtye (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah first boot up of norton is slow but after that, meh, no probs. 

My gamng rig(see sig) has N360 v2 on it and it's booted up in ready to use in like 5sec. My wife uses the new Norton Internet security with the lite thingy on her Q8200 and all her other crap which she has on it and it also flies through wondows load up.

I think those who bag out Norton haven't used it for a while, or at least got past the first few boot ups.

Tye


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 22, 2009)

Once I got exactly the same warning, not on TPU but while browsing a local newspaper's online site, which certainly wasn't a malicious site...


----------

